# Martin Gonzo Safari string?



## lowboy (Mar 1, 2004)

I need a new string for my Ted Nugent Gonzo Safari, Do I need a dacron or a fast flight string? Where is a good place to order one? The bow string is 59" it hooks to the cams not the cables.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

lowboy said:


> I need a new string for my Ted Nugent Gonzo Safari, Do I need a dacron or a fast flight string? Where is a good place to order one? The bow string is 59" it hooks to the cams not the cables.


Fast Flight will give better results.


----------



## davidlx32 (Oct 21, 2006)

have the same bow and fast flite will be fine. you can contact keystone archery or lancaster archery for the string. i think the string will run you about 30 bucks through keystone


----------

